# peir next to 3 mile bridge?



## king of kings (Jul 22, 2010)

what r people catching of the peir next to the 3 mile bridge?:starwars:


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

the other day i was getting alot of white trout, those seem to always be there. i have on and off again luck with specks. got a few spanish today. theres always catfish. lots of sharks lately. a guy told me he got a few nice reds and a couple black drum a few days ago even though other people were telling me they were getting nothing. lots of croakers and pinfish, some pigfish so some good fish for any kids you might have with you to play with.


----------



## rhinofish (Jul 27, 2010)

I was passing through about 2 weeks ago , I was wondering the same thing . I don't think any good fisherman would ever tell you if they are catching . 
What size speckeled trout are ya'll catching ?
Do ya'll eat the spanish ? I do


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

I like to wade out on the gulf breeze side of the peir, it starts off a little deep but out a little ways you will find a shell pile and be in waist dep of water... fish from that area.... and stay cool at the same time.... let me know how you do......... a tm


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

ive been spearfishing there a few times and there is sheep head all over the rocks right next to the pier. you just need hermit or fidler crabs


----------

